# Which relay is for the fuel pump?



## Cheshire_Cat (Jan 12, 2002)

I don't have a Bentley yet. I'd like to hear this thing run on actual gas if possible (it will run for a couple seconds on ether).


----------



## skopek (Jun 16, 2007)

fuel pump relay is instaled in #2


----------

